# Appaloosa Color Help



## horseaddicted (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got this girl (Lacey) today! We found her through a group who works with kill buyers to find homes for horses before they get sent to slaughter. All I know about her is that she's 1 to 1 1/2 years old and Appaloosa (by color). She's got a lot of color going on! Any guesses as to base color and gene stuff and what exactly she'd be called?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

horseaddicted said:


> just got this girl (lacey) today! We found her through a group who works with kill buyers to find homes for horses before they get sent to slaughter. All i know about her is that she's 1 to 1 1/2 years old and appaloosa (by color). She's got a lot of color going on! Any guesses as to base color and gene stuff and what exactly she'd be called?




Quoting this post so I can see the pics.

Subbing so I can find out what pattern(s) she is.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

pics are not working. fb links dont always work


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OK got tired of clicking on all the pics so limited info here lol.

She is VERY furry and dirty. I would recommend posting pics in a clean summer coat so we can actually see, but in the meantime I would guess she is black based (at least a dark color- you don't usually see that much change that young). Genes for that would be E_ with no other modifiers. She is Lplp (heterozygous-homozygous is where you get the solid whites like the fewspots, snowcaps, etc. Spots means homozygous)

From what I can guess of her pattern I would say "near leopard"... is her coat grey? (the "white" part?) or just dirt? I'm never sure when you have spots on color, I have never come across an actual name for that. She may be varnishing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I do not see any photos .


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate the term "near leopard" A horse is either a leopard or not. This one is not. It will start to look like a leopard as it gets older due to varnish, but it is not a true leopard spotted horse.


ETA Near Leopard is the "tovero" of the appaloosa world...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> ... Near Leopard is the "tovero" of the appaloosa world...



:rofl:


:wave:


:hide:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am seeing varnish over a black (I think) base coat.

Cute mare!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

anndankev said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL

Well as long as they don't put Near Leopard on registration papers, I'm with you. Bahahaha.

All given and taken in a good nature on both parts I hope. :razz:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Shrug. I'm waiting on easy to click on clean summer pictures before really guessing lol.

So if the horse is not a leopard what would you call it "extended blanket"? That seems equally vague imo.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I also wonder about another pattern besides varnish. 

NDAppy?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ApHC would consider it a roan blanket with spots.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*okay see the pics.. i would say blue roan*



horseaddicted said:


> Just got this girl (Lacey) today! We found her through a group who works with kill buyers to find homes for horses before they get sent to slaughter. All I know about her is that she's 1 to 1 1/2 years old and Appaloosa (by color). She's got a lot of color going on! Any guesses as to base color and gene stuff and what exactly she'd be called?


i would say blue roan .. cute guy


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> ApHC would consider it a roan blanket with spots.


Interesting, I'm curious to see what better pics show.

I find that Appaloosa colors are rarely clear cut.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't see the pics. I even clicked on them and it gives an error


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OP, thought you might find this thread interesting

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/blue-red-roaning-530290/page2/

The OPs horse looked very similar as a foal.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty, I drug all the OP's photos to my computer and am attaching them the way I usually do here:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she does have a bit of blanket on her butt. that just runs or blends right into the roan.


----------

